# Skewb Race



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2011)

Spoiler



Welcome to the Skewb Race! This is where you can race at solving Skewb, no matter your speed!

*There are five races available to submit to: sub-30, sub-20, sub-15, sub-10, and sub-5.*
Rounds last from Sunday to Saturday. If I'm late at posting scrambles/results, don't worry. Just bear with me. Or spam my inbox. Your choice.

Each round will be an average of 12.

Scrambling follows the notation on Meep's site, with D replaced with B (for consistency with Pyraminx).

Submitting times should somewhat resemble:


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Round 1
> Race to Sub-10
> Average: 14.75
> Times: 18.10, 11.42, 8.90, 22.57 (pop), 12.75, 13.09, 12.13, 16.35 (pop), 10.99, 17.49, 15.63, 19.60
> ...



Without further ado, the scrambles:

Round 23
4 August 2013 to 10 August 2013
Scrambles generated using http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scrambler...cramble=skb&num=12&len=15&subbutton=Scramble!

1. B' R L' R U B L U B U' R B U L B'
2. R B' L' B R' L R' L' R U' R B' U B R'
3. R B L U' R U R U B' U L B' L R B
4. L U R' U' L U' B' U' R U B' R' B' U L
5. B L' R U R' B' U L' B U' B' U B' R L
6. R' L' U R' B R' L R L B' R' B' U' R' B'
7. R' U R' U R U B L B R L R' L' B L'
8. U' B L R' L R' B' R' B U' R' B' L' B U
9. L U' R U B U L' U' L B R' B' U R' B
10. R' U L' U B U R L R U' B L B' U L
11. U R U L R B R' L' R' L' B L' U R' L
12. U' R B L R B L' R' B' L' U B' U' B' L'​ Have fun, and happy skewbing!
Check your progress here!
Previous scrambles can be found here!


~Ranzha

last revised 29 July 2013
​


This thread is dead. Carry on.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2011)

Sub 8 goal kthx.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Sub 8 goal kthx.


 
Erm, I'll do sub-5 to avoid the risk of people getting sub-8 and wishing not to compete.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2011)

What's with the long scrambles? Imo 15 moves is enough to consider it scrambled.

I would join but my skewb broke 2 months ago and my new one has yet to arrive.  I'll join when it comes. I avg 11-12 right now, I'll join the race to sub10.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2011)

I was about to say sub 5, but even Meep won't get sub 5 unless more algs  (imo)
And FCN would be better. This is slow to scramble. God's algorithm is 11 moves, so 15 move scrambles should be sufficient (as Sarah mentioned).


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I was about to say sub 5, but even Meep won't get sub 5 unless more algs  (imo)
> And FCN would be better. This is slow to scramble. God's algorithm is 11 moves, so 15 move scrambles should be sufficient (as Sarah mentioned).


 
Meep can sub-5. xD
I dunno of any Fixed-Corner multiple scramble generator. Thus, I make do with what I have.
From Round 2 on, 15 moves for scrambles.


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 1
Race to Sub-20
Average: 24.16
Times: 20.68, 30.45, 26.26, 25.79, 32.22, 28.57, 21.76, 15.97, 17.14, 27.35, 19.06, 24.58

They should make a skewb that doesn't pop :-(


----------



## Meep (Mar 28, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Meep can sub-5. xD
> I dunno of any Fixed-Corner multiple scramble generator. Thus, I make do with what I have.
> From Round 2 on, 15 moves for scrambles.



The UWR isn't even sub-5 (Some japanese guy that loves Skewb) lol, unless you get a bunch of really easy scrambles.

As for the scrambler, pyraminx scrambles work for FCN, just ignore the tips and change B to D. :3


----------



## Verack (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 1

Race to sub-15
Average: 19.02
12.78, 25.12, 13.92, 16.17, 23.83, 17.70, 20.48, 19.34, 21.26, 13.19, 24.33, 20.16


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 1
(racing to sub-10)
*Average = 13.66
*
(16.88) - 14.32 - 11.94 - 15.19 - (9.52) - 15.93 - 13.85 - 15.36 - 15.23 - 12.65 - 11.45 - 10.63


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 28, 2011)

Prisma has a random state skewb scrambler.


----------



## frozencuber (Mar 28, 2011)

Average 48.02
45.44, 53.50, 48.12, 46.79, 49.43, 30.77, 46.01, DNF(1:01.00), 40.64, 19.62, 1:20.15, 34.00, 50.75


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2011)

Meep said:


> The UWR isn't even sub-5 (Some japanese guy that loves Skewb) lol, unless you get a bunch of really easy scrambles.
> 
> As for the scrambler, pyraminx scrambles work for FCN, just ignore the tips and change B to D. :3


 
I've gotten a very high 4 single. Sure, it wasn't full-step, but it was still sub-5. xD And yes, the scramble was easy. 12 move solution, iirc. LL skip.

Also, I was considering using a Pyraminx scrambler, but I decided against it when I found Mr. Logan's scrambler. I'm highly reconsidering this now.

All times until this post are updated!


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 4, 2011)

Round one is now over! And a bit late too, whatever. Scrambles for Round 2 are in the OP.

Side note: My Skewb's core kinda died, so my Skewb has been decommissioned. Soon, I'll have another one! =D


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 6, 2011)

9.89, 12.16, 13.86, 12.05, 10.37, 8.75, 8.80, 12.16, 11.18, 5.71, 7.75, 9.86 => 10.30 avg12

Ds in the scrambles are like Fs in the images, right?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 9.89, 12.16, 13.86, 12.05, 10.37, 8.75, 8.80, 12.16, 11.18, 5.71, 7.75, 9.86 => 10.30 avg12
> 
> Ds in the scrambles are like Fs in the images, right?


 
Yeah. I need to change that. Thanks. =P

Edit: Scrambles updated. They are the same, but instead of "D", "F" was the substitute.
NOTE: When the WCA regs come out with Skewb scrambling notation, I shall use scrambles with such notation.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Brandon I'm so excited to do this race! But since it's later in the night I probably shouldn't have lovely skewb time right now. Going to do it tomorrow after school.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round 2: Average = 10.67*

8.67 - 11.37 - 11.32 - 9.20 - 9.93 - 12.33 - (16.30) - 12.71 - 10.74 - 8.59 - 11.81 - (4.02)


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 2 Racing to sub-20 Average:24.58. All times:27.43, 23.21, 20.54, 16.72, (15.01), 23.37, 21.35, 22.14, 27.68, 32.85, 30.47, (32.94)


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll call this round OVER! Round 3 time!

Scrambles! And Fixed-Corner Notation! =3

1.) L U' L' U R U L' D U' D' R' D' L' R' D’
2.) R L' U D' L U D U' L' U R D' L' R' L'
3.) D L' D U L D U' L' D L' U D' L R' L
4.) D R' L D R U D' L R' D' L D' U' L' U'
5.) D' R L' R' D' U' L' D' U R' D' U R' U' R
6.) D' R' D R' U' L' R' U R' D R L' U R U
7.) L' U' L D U R' U' R U' L' U' L' D R' L
8.) D' U' D U' R' L' D L R D L' R U R' D
9.) L' R' U' L' D' L' R' L' D L R U' D R U
10.) R' U L D' R' U' L' D' U D R' U' L U D
11.) R U' D L' R' L' R' U' L U' D U' R' L D'
12.) R L D L' D U L' U R' U D' L' D U L


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

Round 3
Race to sub 10.
Yay for comms. Only 'alg' I know is pi, 4 moves.
15.27, 9.18, 17.72, 12.93, 9.77, 15.65, 7.19, 8.46, 11.93, 16.90, 9.11, 13.19 = 12.24
9.8 best a5.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 12, 2011)

Round 3

24.94, 32.09, 34.09, 21.29, 26.07, 28.90, 27.59, 25.01, 27.06, 33.64, 22.93, 16.30

Average: 26.95

Learned skewb yesterday...fun puzzle!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2011)

8.92, 6.67, 9.22, (14.00), 8.16, 7.98, 7.67, 10.80, 9.74, (6.20), 10.39, 11.25=> 9.08
PB. Too many easy scrambles/easy cases.  I still really average 10-11 so I'll stay in the race to sub10 category.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 3 - 10.42
7.93 - (12.99) - 10.34 - 8.67 - 11.92 - 10.50 - (6.26) - 7.35 - 12.86 - 10.29 - 11.86 - 12.43 = 10.42


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2011)

Times until now are updated!

After messing with the core of my Skewb for a bit, I can finally use it! My new one should arrive next week.

Round 3
Race to Sub-10

Average: 10.70
Standard Deviation: 2.02
Best Time: 6.21
Worst Time: 15.69
Individual Times:
1.	10.75	U L U R' U R' L R r 
2.	9.68	U B' L U' B' L R' B U l r b u' 
3.	12.46	U B R' B U R' B' R L l' b' u' 
4.	7.19	B U L U' B L B l' r 
5.	11.59	B R B' L U' B' L' U' r' b' u' 
6.	(6.21)	L' B' U' B' U L B R r b u LOL.
7.	6.84	U R' B' R B' U L' B' l b' u 
8.	10.69	U' L' U B L' U R L' l r' b u' 
9.	11.06	U' L' B L' R L' B L' l' b u 
10.	12.30	U B U L' B R U' B U' b u' 
11.	14.43	L B L' U' R' L B R u 
12.	(15.69)	B U' R B U' B U' L' r b' u POP.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2011)

Update!
Round 4 tiem!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

9.99, 11.13, 9.45, (11.82), 9.52, (7.00), 7.88, 8.90, 8.09, 10.87, 10.77, 11.53 => 9.81 avg12


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 5 has begun, and my Skewb isn't here yet. What a shame.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 25, 2011)

9.60, 7.08, 10.47, 11.59, (6.73), 11.25, 10.85, 8.34, 9.54, (14.60), 7.52, 9.69=> 9.59 avg12

k I think I'm sub10 now.


----------



## Ranzha (May 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 9.60, 7.08, 10.47, 11.59, (6.73), 11.25, 10.85, 8.34, 9.54, (14.60), 7.52, 9.69=> 9.59 avg12
> 
> k I think I'm sub10 now.


 
First off, congrats on sub-10! Now you're on your way to sub-5. Sweeet.

Round 6! Go!
1.) B R L' U' L' R U R L R' U L' U' L' R
2.) U B R B U L U' B' R U L' B L' R' L'
3.) U' B R' B R L' B R' U R U' L B R L
4.) U L B' L B' R' U L B' U L' U' L' R B
5.) R U R' B' U' L B' U B R L B U' B R'
6.) B L U' L R' U' L B' L' R L' U' L' U R
7.) U B R' U' R' U B U R B' R' U R B R
8.) U R' B' U B' R' L' B L R B' R' L U B
9.) U' R' U' L B' L' U' B' R' B U B U' L U'
10.) R' B' R U' B U' R' B L U' L U B L B
11.) R' B' U B L' R U' R' L' R B' R L' B L'
12.) R B R B' R' B' R' B R' B' U B R' B' L'


----------



## Sa967St (May 3, 2011)

(5.29), 8.22, 9.90, (10.67), 6.29, 9.26, 7.84, 8.84, 7.16, 8.22, 7.77, 7.10=> 8.06


----------



## Ranzha (May 3, 2011)

Race to Sub-10

Average: 10.18

8.40, 12.30, 9.07, 9.28, 7.68, 11.63, 12.06, 10.62, 9.61, (5.75), 11.17, (13.50)

#10 was so easy.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2011)

Andrew will love this...


----------



## Ranzha (May 8, 2011)

Round 7
Race to Sub-10
Average: 10.77
times: 9.92, 11.17, 10.23, (7.97), 12.75, 12.21, (13.33), 8.74, 11.07, 10.46, 11.71, 9.41

Getting closer.


----------



## Sa967St (May 11, 2011)

8.58, 7.23, 7.72, (5.92), 9.20, 7.24, 8.46, 9.21, (11.70), 8.01, 9.96, 6.96=> 8.25


----------



## Ranzha (May 12, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 8.58, 7.23, 7.72, (5.92), 9.20, 7.24, 8.46, 9.21, (11.70), 8.01, 9.96, 6.96=> 8.25


 
Damn! =O
Unmodded LanLan, right?
Also, put some algs on your site! =D


----------



## Ranzha (May 16, 2011)

Round 8 hath begun!

1.) U' D L R' D U' L' U D R L' D R L D
2.) R D' L R U D' R L' R' L R' L D L U
3.) U R L' U L' D' L R' D R' D L R' U R
4.) L' R' L' D' R L' D R U' L D L' U R U
5.) D' U R D' L U' R D' L' D' U L' D L' D'
6.) U L D U' R U' D' L' D L R' U L' R U'
7.) U L D' L D U' R U' D' R D' R D R' U
8.) R' U' L D L' D L D U D U' L' U' R U
9.) D R' L' R D' R D' U' R' U D' L R L' D'
10.) D' U R' U R' D' R D' L' U' R L R L R'
11.) L' U' R L' R U' R L D R L' R' L U' L
12.) U' R L' D R U' R' L D U' L' R L' U' R

Round 8
Race to Sub-10
Average: 9.95.
Times: 11.38, 6.69, 11.78, 8.64, 13.89, 11.41, 8.53, 8.10, 10.93, 9.50, 9.10, 10.14

Just breezed under 10. Happy fun skewb tiem.


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2011)

6.90, 6.53, (10.43), 7.89, (5.78), 9.58, 7.68, 6.91, 8.85, 7.02, 8.16, 5.97=>7.55


----------



## Ranzha (May 22, 2011)

Round 9 time!


1.	R D' L D L' R' L' R' D R L' D R' L R'
2.	U' D L' D' R L U' L U' L D U' R' D' L'
3.	L U' D' R L U R' D' L' U L D' U D' R
4.	L R D' L' R D' R D' U R' U L D L D
5.	U' D' R U' R' U R' L U' D L' U' R U' R'
6.	D R D' R L' D' R L' R' D' U' R' U' D' R
7.	D U' D L' D' U D' R' L' D R D' U' R' D'
8.	R U' R' U L' R D' R D U' R' U' R L R'
9.	L' U R' D U R D' R D L' D' L U D' R'
10.	D' U R' U' L' D R D' U D R L' D' U' L'
11.	U' L' U D' U R' D U' L U' R L R D U'
12.	R' L' R' U' R' U' R' U D' R' L R U D' U'

Round 9
Race to Sub-10
Average: 8.30
Times: 5.84, 10.02, 7.62, 7.68, 11.32, 6.87, 8.02, 7.29, 9.59, 8.12, 9.90+, 7.93


----------



## Sa967St (May 23, 2011)

(5.04), 7.85, 7.94, 6.45, 7.70, 6.52, (8.28), 7.58, 6.91, 8.09, 7.34, 7.09=> 7.35

Hoping to be consistently sub7 before Nats. I'm learning algs for 2 look solves.


----------



## Xishem (May 24, 2011)

*Round 9*

18.51, 12.60, 30.34, 37.04, 25.95, 35.81, 25.91, 20.56, 36.08, 21.96, 22.68, 43.54 = *27.48*

Last one was a pop. Shame too, because it was the only 1-look L5C case I know.


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> (5.04), 7.85, 7.94, 6.45, 7.70, 6.52, (8.28), 7.58, 6.91, 8.09, 7.34, 7.09=> 7.35
> 
> Hoping to be consistently sub7 before Nats. I'm learning algs for 2 look solves.


 
I'm trying for 3-look. The first two steps are the same (U layer + L centre), and the rest in one alg. L4C + CLL shouldn't be too bad. 90 cases, I count, including solved.


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2011)

I'm already doing 3-look most of the time (if not 2, depends on the post-layer cases).

I don't get it, why the L center? And how'd you get 90? If you do U center there're only 27 cases.


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I'm already doing 3-look most of the time (if not 2, depends on the post-layer cases).
> 
> I don't get it, why the L center? And how'd you get 90? If you do U center there're only 27 cases.


 
I could do U and D centres with U corners. I just wanted to incorporate an easy system.
The other thing is, I could learn the CLL cases from all angles and predict L4C. I do that half the time anyway.


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2011)

I still don't get your method. Is it like this?




->



->







Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The other thing is, I could learn the CLL cases from all angles and predict L4C. I do that half the time anyway.


 All angles? Nah. Pure pi would be unnecessarily suck from 2 of the 4 angles. Just 2/4 angles for all of the cases would be good though, so you don't have to do a y2/z2.


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2011)

I counted 74 cases for your last step. Algs (A=good 4-mover, B=bad 4-mover, colour in parenthesis=F colour). I ended up finding those algs anyway because they overlap with algs in my last step approach. They're pretty much speed-optimal.

edit: there are just 2 algs for 2 cases missing there because they would take 5 sets, which is lol.


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I still don't get your method. Is it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, originally, it was like this:

http://ranzhas-cube-world.webs.com/skewb.htm

But the last two steps are interchangeable. I'm working on the tutorial, so just an overview for now.


----------



## Ranzha (May 29, 2011)

Round 10!

1.	L' U' D R D R' D U L' D' L D' U R' D'
2.	U D' U L' U' L' R D L R' L D L' U' L
3.	U L' U' R U R' U' R' L' D L' R' L U L
4.	U' L' R L R' U' D' R' D' U D' R' D U R
5.	D L' R U' D R' L' U' L' U' R' U' L D R'
6.	L R L' U R D L' U' L D' U D' R' L D
7.	U' L' U D' U D R' D' R D' L D' L D U'
8.	L D R L' D' L U R D' L D' U R D R
9.	U' L U' R U R' U' D U L' R' D L R D'
10.	U D' R L' R U D' L R L U L R L' D
11.	U' R' D' R U' L R' U' R' L' D' L D R' D
12.	L U L' U' D L' R' U' D' L' U' R' L D L

One of the stalks of my Skewb's core is bent ever so slightly, but enough to make it pop all the time and make it feel awkward to hold. No times for me this week.


----------



## mitch1234 (May 29, 2011)

Round 10
1. 19.82 
2. 17.99
3. 13.22
4. 22.66
5. 24.54
6. 22.99
7. 13.30
8. 10.81[center and laster layer skip]
9. 29.30
10. DNF(31.54)
11. 21.04
11. 16.63
20.15 avg of 12
i need to get that lanlan soon cause my scooooooooooob is dying


----------



## Deluchie (May 29, 2011)

*Round 10: Race to sub-20*
*Average: 22.92*

Times:25.99, 15.41, 26.08, 23.53, 26.83, 18.85, 16.26, 33.47, 22.35, 27.61, 18.03, 23.70

Just got a Skewb yesterday but its not really a Skewb, it's a Pillowed Holy Skewb.


----------



## Sa967St (May 29, 2011)

7.40, 9.39, 10.17, 8.13, 6.88, 9.00, 6.70, 8.10, (11.79), 6.85, 8.13, (5.92)=> 8.07
I just woke up.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 5, 2011)

Round 11 time!


1.	B L' U' B R' L' R' B R L U L' U' L' R
2.	L' B U L U L' B' R U L' U' B R B R'
3.	B' R U' R' B L B L' U L' B R' B U' B
4.	U' R B R U' L' U' R' U' B L B U R L'
5.	R L R' L' R U' B' L R B' L' B L' B' U'
6.	L' R B R L' R B' L' U' L B U B L' U'
7.	B' U R' B U' L' B U' B U L' B L' R B'
8.	L U B U' R' B' R' U L B U R' U R L'
9.	R B' R U L' U L' R U L B' L' U' R B
10.	R B' L U R U' R B' L U' L B' U' L B
11.	R' B' R' U B L' R' B' U L B' R' B' R' U
12.	B L' B U' L' U B' U R' B U' R U' B' U'


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 5, 2011)

(4.93), 6.31, 6.79, 6.16, 7.55, 7.62, 5.17, 6.80, (8.16), 5.46, 5.71, 7.93=> 6.55
Really easy scrambles.  I only used more than 5 seconds of inspection on three of them.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 12, 2011)

ROUND 12!
(As I wait for my Skewb to arrive... >_>)

1.	L B' L U' B' U B' R' B U' L' R B R' U'
2.	R U' L R U B' R' L B' R' B L R' L' R
3.	L' U' L B U' L B' U R B L' U R' U R
4.	U' R B L' B' R U B' R' B U' B' L' R' U
5.	R' U' B' L' U' R' L R L B L' R' B U R'
6.	U B' R' B' U L B L B' R' U B U' R' L
7.	U' L' R' U B U R' B R U' L' B L B L
8.	B L R B R' U R' U' R' B R U' L B R'
9.	B R U' B U' R L' B U R U R' L U' L
10.	R' U R L R L B L' R' L R U B' L' U'
11.	R U L U' B' L B U' L' U L' B R L' B'
12.	U L' U' R L' B' U' B' L B L' R B U L


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 12
Race to Sub-10
Average of 12: 9.94
times: 13.18, 9.72, 10.40, 9.90, 9.67, 8.23, 14.89, 8.06, 4.37[Loooool], 11.53, 11.07, 7.66
stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 4.37
worst time: 14.89

current avg5: 8.93 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 8.65 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 9.94 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 9.94 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 9.94 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 9.89



Got my new Skewb. Waiting for two more to arrive. It'll take a bit to get used to.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 19, 2011)

Considering the activity of this thread (or rather lack thereof), I have decided to not put out new scrambles for any week unless people want to participate.

~RaVE


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2011)

from week 12:
7.24, 8.56, (9.02), 7.37, 7.18, (6.38), 8.25, 6.43, 7.69, 8.07, 7.87, 6.46=> 7.51
I'm a bit out of practice, haven't picked up a skewb in 2 weeks.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

from week 12:
16.86, 16.70, 18.57+, 25.95, 22.71, 18.84, 15.22, 21.43, 16.04, 14.82, 19.11, 20.94=18.64
i am loving my new skewb but im going to resticker it soon


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 13!
1. L R L' R U L U' B' L' U B' U L' R' L'
2. R' B L' U L' U' R L U' R' U R' U L' U'
3. R U R U' B' R B' R L R' L B' L B' R
4. B R' B' U' L R B' U' L R' U L' B L' U'
5. R' L' B L R' U' L' B' L B R' L B' L B'
6. R B' R L R B' L' U' L' R' B' R' B R' B
7. U' R' L' U R' B L' R L U R B R U B
8. R U' B U B' L' U R' B R' B L' B' U R
9. U R' B U R U' R' U L' R' B' U R L' B'
10. B' L U' B' R L' B' L B' L' B' L' B R' B
11. L R' U R' U R' B U' B' R' U B R' B' R
12. B U B' L' B R' B' R' B L' B R U R U

Round 13
Race to sub-5
average: 8.70
times: 8.34, 8.97, 11.96, 11.06, 7.70, 8.93, 6.63, 9.37, 7.98, 2.59[Lol, 1-look solve], 9.47, 8.52
stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.59
worst time: 11.96

current avg5: 8.63 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 7.85 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 8.70 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 8.70 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 8.70 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 8.46



#10 was super easy. 13 moves / 2.59 seconds = ~5 tps


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

lol this is my first time ever doing a skewb average of 12, so lets see how it goes.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 13:

18.90, 17.46, 19.20, 16.48, 13.15, 15.27, 17.51, 9.78, 18.13, 17.64, 20.49, 18.57 = 17.23


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2011)

cityzach said:


> lol this is my first time ever doing a skewb average of 12, so lets see how it goes.


 
Go for it! Just post your results in the thread here by editing your post or just after mine. I'll put you in the proper race.
Check your and others' progress here: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...H4PZQdHNTM0lFOFhQdTNtUFlRaE9Jd2MtOHc&hl=en_US


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 27, 2011)

8.14, 7.62, 6.28, 9.32, 7.24, 7.43, 7.80, 6.68, (11.80), (2.72), 6.81, 8.01=> 7.53


----------



## da25centz (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill join for sub-30

Round 13:
32.96, 39.77(POP), (1:10.67)(POP), 28.96, 31.36, (13.04), 24.09, 42.72(POP), 33.55(POP), 19.44, 27.08(POP), 31.91(POP)

avg: 31.18

I need a new skewb, my QJ pops waaaaaay too much


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for sub 10ness
10.21, 16.26, 10.18, 11.29, 12.87, 20.15, 11.18, (25.37), 12.47, (8.42), 23.07, 12.56 =14.02
11.46 avg of 5


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 28, 2011)

da25centz said:


> Ill join for sub-30
> 
> Round 13:
> 32.96, 39.77(POP), (1:10.67)(POP), 28.96, 31.36, (13.04), 24.09, 42.72(POP), 33.55(POP), 19.44, 27.08(POP), 31.91(POP)
> ...


 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_Bevel_Rotation_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-25593


----------



## da25centz (Jun 28, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_Bevel_Rotation_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-25593


 
Is it really that good?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 28, 2011)

da25centz said:


> Is it really that good?


 
It's what I use. Without this Skewb, I wouldn't be sub-10.
I just got three.
Also, they changed which Skewb you get. Originally, you got a CT white Skewb. They ran out, and so they put this LL 1st Gen up. They ran out of those. Now, they're giving out white LL Gen 2 Skewbs which are by far the best I've used. And for cheap, too! =D


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 14!
1. L B R B U' L' B L U' L' U B' R L B
2. R' L' B L R' L' U' R B L R' B U L U
3. R B L' B U B R B U L' B' U' B L R
4. R' L R U' B' R' L B U' L R' B L U R'
5. R' L U' L R L U R' U' L U' R L' U B
6. R B U B R' B' U' L' U' L' B R' B U' L
7. R L B' R' L R U' B' R' B R U' L U' B'
8. L' U B' L R L R' U' R L R' B R' L' R'
9. L' R' B' U B R L' B' L' U' R B U' L R
10. B U R' L B' R U' B' R' L B' U' L B L'
11. L R' U' B' R L U' L B' L' R B' U' B' U
12. L U' B' R B R L B' U' L' R' L' U L' B'


----------



## da25centz (Jul 11, 2011)

Round 14

avg: 27.77

27.19, 25.70, 39.05, 33.27, (10.64), 15.47, 20.28, 31.68, (1:34.34), 32.05, 23.71, 29.35


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2011)

Round 15!
(Sorry I'm so late.)

1. U' B R' U' R' B R U B' L' B U L' B' R'
2. R' B R U B' L U' B' L R L' B' U' B L'
3. B' L B' U' B' R' B R B L' U R U' R B
4. B' L B U' B U L' B' U' B U' L U' B' L
5. U' R L' R' U' L U' R U' L' U' R' L B' L
6. B' R' U' R L B' R' B L B L' B U' L' R' 
7. U R B U' L' R' U' B' U' B U' B' R' B' L
8. B R L' U L' U R' B R L B L B' U L
9. B' R' L' U R' U R' U L' R' B' U' L B U'
10. L U L' B' L R L R U L B R B' L' B
11. B' L' R' U L U' B R L' B' R U' L U' B'
12. U' B R U' R B R' L R' L' U' L' U' B L

Race to Sub-5
Average: 7.85 ()
Times: 9.79, 8.78, 9.88, 8.03, 6.92, 7.31, 7.36, 7.93, 7.30, 8.23, 6.89, 4.74
Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 4.74
worst time: 9.88

current avg5: 7.37 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 7.32 (σ = 0.03)

current avg12: 7.85 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 7.85 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 7.85 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 7.76


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2011)

round 14: 6.99, 8.94, 9.82, 8.82, (5.87), 8.39, 8.41, 8.53, 9.92, 6.59, 6.32, (10.05) => 8.27

round 15: 6.67, 7.25, 6.84, 7.75, (5.60), (8.79), 8.41, 7.95, 7.94, 6.82, 7.53, 7.15 => 7.43



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Times: 9.79, 8.78, 9.88, 8.03, 6.92, 7.31, 7.36, 7.93, 7.30, 8.23, 6.89, 4.74


What was your solution on the last solve?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2011)

R' l B R B' y2 [5]
R B F' L' R F' L' y' R L R' [10/15]
Where l is the UBR corner clockwise.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 15, 2011)

Round 15

avg: 23.07

21.18, (17.57), 21.35, 19.33, 28.53, 22.96, 25.97, 26.75, 20.99, 21.28, 22.34, (29.62)


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Round 15
Avg:13.92
12.82, 14.51, 18.67, 6.62, 12.28, DNF(16.73), 14.98, 10.62, 13.37, 11.33, 14.69, 15.90
I'm a bit rusty on skewb but I practice I can get sub 10.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2011)

Round 16! =D

Average: 9.70
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 3.60
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	10.84	R L B R L' R L' R' B' L' U' B R' U L'
2.	9.23	U' L' U' L' R L R' L' U' R' B' R U B' U
3.	(3.60)	U B' L U B' U' B L' R' B' R' U B' R' L'
4.	11.67	U B' L' B U L B L' R L U B' U R B
5.	(DNF)	L' U' B L' B' L U' R U' R B' U L' R' U'
6.	8.44	U' R U B U L U' B' U' B' L R B R' L'
7.	7.11	B R' L R B' U' L' B U' B' R B' R' L U
8.	9.56	L R' U L' B R' L' R' B R' U B L R' U'
9.	10.96	B L' R' L' R' U' R' B' U' L' U' R U' L B
10.	9.14	L' U' R L' U' B' R B U' L U L' R' B' U
11.	9.36	U B' U L B' R' U' R U' R B' L U' L' B'
12.	10.67	B L U' B' U' B U' L' R' B' L' B U L' B


----------



## da25centz (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 16

Average: 26.10

Times - 24.15 32.43 26.50 34.97 18.08 19.57 29.11 (17.42) (35.59) 23.85 23.98 28.37


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 16
Average: 12.66
Times: 17.75, 11.78, 3.96, 13.19, 13.30, DNF(13.72), 11.68, 12.97, 10.90, 10.65, 12.08, 12.27


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 27, 2011)

Progress graph link updated!
http://bit.ly/RanzhaSkewbRace


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2011)

8.72, 9.32, 6.13, 8.32, (9.80), 7.22, (5.34), 9.48, 7.91, 8.43, 6.72, 5.60=> 7.78


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 17!
1. U R' U L' R L' U' R' L R' U B R' B L'
2. B' U L U B' L' R B R U L B' U' R B
3. B R' B' R U' B U' R U R' L B L' U L'
4. R' B' R' L R' U' R B' U L' U' B R L B
5. L U' R L' B' U L R' U L' U R' B' U' L
6. U R' U B R' L B' U' R' L' B U' R B' R'
7. B U B R U B' R' L U B L B L' U B
8. U' R B U R' U R' B R' B L' B' U L B
9. R L U' B R' B' R B' R U' R' U B' R' L'
10. R' B' L' R U R B' U R' U R' B U L B'
11. L' R B' L R B' U' R' U' L B R' U R B
12. L' B' L' B' R' B' U L' R' L R L R' U' R

Race to Sub-5
Average: 9.09
times: 9.89, 10.86, 9.03, 7.42, 9.02, 9.97, 6.24, 6.24, 10.12, 11.33, 9.53, 8.80
I like how I got 6.24 twice consecutively.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2011)

My skewb is falling apart. :/ Easy cases save the day. 
8.18, 8.05, 4.43, 7.06, 8.95, 7.98, 9.65, 8.96, 5.18, (10.30), 4.91, (4.24)=> 7.34 avg12


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> My skewb is falling apart.


 
That's me. With my previous three Skewbs.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 17

average: 26.93

I lost my times somehow, wtf


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2011)

da25centz said:


> Round 17
> 
> average: 26.93
> 
> I lost my times somehow, wtf


 
It's all good. =) I'll still record your average; don't worry.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 17
11.96, 12.38, 7.09, 9.69, 11.68, 12.69, 12.97, 18.03, 10.47, 8.88, 16.88, 16.16=12.38
to many peanut cases


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 18!

1. U R B U L' B U' B' R U R L' R' B' U'
2. L' R U R B L' U B' R' U' R B L U B'
3. L U L' U L' B R L U L' U' L B' U B'
4. R L' R' U' B' U' R B R B U' L R' L' U'
5. U' R' U L B' R' L' R L' U L' U' B R' L'
6. R U R' B R' U' B U R L' R' U' R' B' L'
7. L' R U L B' U' L' U' R' U' L' U R B U
8. U B L' R' L' U' B L' R' B L B R U' R
9. B U' L R L' B' R U' R L' B' R' U' R' B'
10. B U L R' B' L R' L U' L' U R U B U'
11. B' R' B' L R B' R' L' U' R U' L' B' R' B'
12. B' R' L' R U R' B U B R' U R U B R'

Average: 8.71
8.77, 9.84, 7.73, 11.01, 4.44[Lol.], 9.00, 10.39, 7.64, 8.79, 6.40, 9.63, 8.89


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 8, 2011)

6.62, 8.99, 5.78, 8.88, 6.14, 7.92, 7.58, (3.62), 8.06, (10.74), 9.27, 6.91=> 7.62


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2011)

Round 19
14 August 2011 to 20 August 2011

1. L R' L U R' U' R' L' B' L' B R' L R' B'
2. L' U' B' L' R U B' U' L B U' L' R U B'
3. U B L R' L B' L B R' B U' L R' B U'
4. L R' L' R' U' L U L' R U' R U' R' B' R'
5. U' B R' U R' B' R' B' U L B' L' B L B'
6. B R U' L' R L B L' U' L' U R B' L B
7. U B L U' R U R' L R U' B R B' L R
8. B U R' U L R B U L U' L' U R' U' B
9. L B R' L' U' B L B' R L B' U' R' U L
10. B L R L' U' R' B U' R B' R' L' U L' U
11. L' B L' B U' L' R' L B' L U' R' U' R U
12. L' B' U L' B' R B' L' R' L' R B L' R B'

Average: 8.35
4.70[LOL], 5.18[Even don't I this is what.], 8.32, 10.45, 6.49, 8.71, 9.90, 10.88, 8.99, 8.47, 7.91, 9.09

Started out spectacularly. Ended up like refuse and litter from yesterday's hunt.

EDIT:
Reconstruction of solve 1:


Spoiler



Petrus block: L' F' L [3]
Welder's mask: y R F R [3/6]
L3C+CLL: y' R F R' F' y' F' R' F R [8/14]
14 moves / 4.70 seconds = ~3 tps


Reconstruction of solve 2:


Spoiler



Pertus block: x y R L' y R' y2 [3]
Welder's mask: F' R' F' R' F' [5/8]
L3C+CLL: (R' F' R' B) F R' y L' R' L [9/17]
17 moves / 5.18 seconds = ~3.3 tps


----------



## Axiys (Aug 22, 2011)

Imma go for sub 10(ARRG i wish i was more consistent!).


----------



## Axiys (Aug 22, 2011)

i was so inconsistent (and i had ALOT of pops)
Avg 7.19

Times: 14.20, 6.71 ,(4.47) ,DNF 5.13 (19.04) 13.84 11.53 4.89 11.01 9.10 5.47


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2011)

Axiys said:


> i was so inconsistent (and i had ALOT of pops)
> Avg 7.19
> 
> Times: 14.20, 6.71 ,(4.47) ,DNF 5.13 (19.04) 13.84 11.53 4.89 11.01 9.10 5.47


 
That's a 10.09 average, sir. The DNF is the worst time.
Also, what method? I'm curious as to why your times are so varied.


----------



## Axiys (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh oops.
Sarah Strong's method.
And I had like 5 pops.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Oh oops.
> Sarah Strong's method.
> And I had like 5 pops.


 
It happens xD
Nice method. I recommend it because of its doneness and efficiency. (Of course, I like MY method better =3)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 28, 2011)

Round 20!

1. L' B R L U' R B L B U' R L R U B
2. U' L' R' B R L U B' L' R L R' L B U
3. L' R U' L R' U L R' B' R B R' L' B' U
4. B R' B L' R L' U' L B' U L U L' U L
5. L' R' U R U R L R U B' R B' R L R'
6. U L' U' B U B L B' U R L' U R' B' L
7. B L' B' R L U' R U' L' B' R B R B L
8. L U L B' L B' L' U L' U B' U R' U B'
9. U' L R U' L R B R' L R B' U' B L' U
10. B' R U' B' U' B U R L' B R' B' R' U' R
11. U L' R U' B' R B' R' B R B' L' U B R'
12. B' U B' R L B' R U' B L' B' L B' R' U

Round 20
Race to Sub-5
Average: 9.84
times: 9.69, (12.69), 9.56, 11.22, 9.38, 6.96[lol], 11.91, 11.75, (6.27), 6.28, 9.58, 12.08
stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.27
worst time: 12.69

current avg5: 9.20 (σ = 2.25)
best avg5: 8.33 (σ = 2.43)

current avg12: 9.84 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 9.84 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 9.84 (σ = 1.90)
session mean: 9.78


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Round 20
Race to Sub 10
Average: 12.84
Times: 9.40, 13.04, 14.65, 10.79, 13.25, 14.70, 13.36, 17.67, 16.01, 13.75, 6.94, 9.43
stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.94
worst time: 17.67

current avg5: 13.06 (σ = 3.34)
best avg5: 12.36 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 12.84 (σ = 2.25)
best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 12.84 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 12.75


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 21 time!

1. L' B L' B L' U L R B R L' U L R U'
2. B' R' B R' B U' L' B U' R' B R' L' R' L
3. R' B' U' L' R' L R' U' B' L' R' B' R' B U
4. B U L R U B' L B' R L' B' L B L R
5. U' L B R' B' U' L' B L R L' B R' B' R
6. R' U' B' R' L B' R U L B' L' U B' U B'
7. L' R' U B R' L R' L' B' L' U R' L' B U
8. L R B' R B' R L' U' B L B L B' R L
9. L R' B R' B' R' B U L U L' R B R' U
10. R L' U' B' L U B' L' U L' U' B' R B' R'
11. L' U L' R' L' B' R' U L' B L B' U' L U
12. R' B' R U' R L' U R' L R L U L R' U'

Race to Sub-5
Average: 7.59 (wat)
Times: 6.59, 7.94, 5.24, 5.70[Forced L4C skip, CLL skip.], 7.03, 11.60+, 7.91, 9.18, 7.96, 8.21, 6.79, 8.59
stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 5.24
worst time: 11.60

current avg5: 8.25 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 6.44 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 7.59 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 7.59 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 7.59 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 7.73

I was surprised by how easy a lot of the scrambles were. I've been fiddling around with intuitive L(3/4)C+CLL.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2013)

I am getting a skewb soon. Could you restart/continue this on Monday?


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I am getting a skewb soon. Could you restart/continue this on Monday?



It's been over a year and a half since this died, and you want it to be restarted out of the blue just because you're getting a Skewb?
That makes perfect sense!

If someone else wants to run this, go for it! For now, I'll be stuck studying for AP exams (kinda).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It's been over a year and a half since this died, and you want it to be restarted out of the blue just because you're getting a Skewb?
> That makes perfect sense!
> 
> If someone else wants to run this, go for it! For now, I'll be stuck studying for AP exams (kinda).



What is the vid about? Not going to watch it. So, I could run this I guess. What scrambler to use?


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What is the vid about? Not going to watch it. So, I could run this I guess. What scrambler to use?



It's a song from the musical "The Book of Mormon". One of the lines in the libretto says, "That makes perfect sense!", so I linked to the very spot.

I've used qq's megascrambler.
If you're going to reboot this race, I suggest you make a new thread so that you have all the OP control.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It's a song from the musical "The Book of Mormon". One of the lines in the libretto says, "That makes perfect sense!", so I linked to the very spot.
> 
> I've used qq's megascrambler.
> If you're going to reboot this race, I suggest you make a new thread so that you have all the OP control.



Ok. Is it hard running a race?


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Is it hard running a race?



Not particularly. Simply gather the times, make sure the averages check out, and post the results and the new scrambles at the time interval you choose. It's not that hard.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Not particularly. Simply gather the times, make sure the averages check out, and post the results and the new scrambles at the time interval you choose. It's not that hard.



Ok. Sounds easy. Will start on Monday? Anyone wanting to join the new skewb race?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I will join  I was excited to see there even was a skewb race. 
Shoot, I'll run this competition too if you would rather me, TNF. I am already running the 2x2x2 and Pyraminx. It's very rewarding to run competitions


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I will join  I was excited to see there even was a skewb race.
> Shoot, I'll run this competition too if you would rather me, TNF. I am already running the 2x2x2 and Pyraminx. It's very rewarding to run competitions



Thanks. I am not sure if I want to run the race. Let me try for a week or two. Then I'll make my decision.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Thanks. I am not sure if I want to run the race. Let me try for a week or two. Then I'll make my decision.


Sounds good to me, I'm looking forward to the race.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 30, 2013)

#epicreboot

Since the cat's out of the bag (oops?), I suppose it's time to dust this thread off and start this good ol' race back up again.

*Round 22 Scrambles*
1. U R U R B R L' R' U' L B L U B' R'
2. L' R B' R' U R U' R' L' B' R' L U L R'
3. B L R' U' R' L R U' L' B' R' U R' U' L'
4. R' U L' R L' R' U R L B R U' B' R L'
5. B U' L R' U' B R' U L' R' U L U L U
6. R B R' B' U' L R' B' L B' L' R' U' B' L'
7. L' B' R U' B R U R' U R B L' U B' L
8. L' U' R B' L R' B U L' U' B' L' B U R
9. R' L B' U B' R B R' L U B L' B L R'
10. B' U B U R' U' R L' U' R' B R' U' L R
11. L B' U' L B' U' R' U' L' B L' R B L' R'
12. L B L' R B R' B' L' B' R' L B' U' R B'

Round 22
Race to Sub-5
Average: 6.08
Times: 5.88, 5.04, (8.11), 7.24, 5.91, 6.79, 3.79, 7.83, 5.89, 5.23, 7.24, (3.64)

It's good to have this running. =)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol. I was just going to restart mine. You keep going. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 30, 2013)

race to sub 10 I guess

(12.60) 23.76 19.96 17.59 20.37 21.05 23.17 19.29 (28.59) 17.82 20.99 14.66 = 19.87

PB according to prisma


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2013)

*Round 23 Scrambles*
1. B' R L' R U B L U B U' R B U L B'
2. R B' L' B R' L R' L' R U' R B' U B R'
3. R B L U' R U R U B' U L B' L R B
4. L U R' U' L U' B' U' R U B' R' B' U L
5. B L' R U R' B' U L' B U' B' U B' R L
6. R' L' U R' B R' L R L B' R' B' U' R' B'
7. R' U R' U R U B L B R L R' L' B L'
8. U' B L R' L R' B' R' B U' R' B' L' B U
9. L U' R U B U L' U' L B R' B' U R' B
10. R' U L' U B U R L R U' B L B' U L
11. U R U L R B R' L' R' L' B L' U R' L
12. U' R B L R B L' R' B' L' U B' U' B' L'

Race to sub-5
Average: 6.47
6.89, 5.78, 5.39, 7.02, 7.89, 8.31, 6.03, 6.25, 6.11, 5.01, (3.09), (8.61)


----------



## Mikel (Aug 7, 2013)

Round 23

Skewb: DNF

DNF, 22.12, 35.95, 29.18, 20.69, DNF(20.08), (DNS)x6

I tried...

Edit: Race to sub-DNF


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Round 23
> 
> Skewb: DNF
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Eder (Aug 7, 2013)

race to sub10

avg:14.73
12.35 15.22 13.11 14.55 18.27 (10.69) 17.76 11.09 17.91 11.32 15.68 (26.09)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2013)

Eder said:


> race to sub10
> 
> avg:14.73
> 12.35 15.22 13.11 14.55 18.27 (10.69) 17.76 11.09 17.91 11.32 15.68 (26.09)



Wow you're getting faster pretty quickly! =O


----------



## YddEd (Aug 14, 2013)

Race to sub 30
55.56, 29.92, (1:26.94), 50.94, 47.59, 29.28, 31.92, 32.87, 27.88, 45.16, (23.66), 24.79 = 37.59


----------

